# ECU-pinout, Bosch Motronic M3.8.3



## MiWi (Aug 8, 2008)

I need the ECU-pinout for the Bosch Motronic M3.8.3. I´m making a harness to fith in my Mk2 and need to sort the ECU-wires.

Where can i find it?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm going to move this to the hybrid / swap forum. I think they can help you better.


----------



## MiWi (Aug 8, 2008)

Okey, thanks!


----------

